# FBAR - Reporting company accounts with financial interest



## calie82 (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a French company (SAS) for which I need to report the bank account in my personal FBAR. 
Since I own more that 50% of the shares and I am a US person, I understand after reading the IRS FBAR reference guide, I have financial interest in it. 
Last year I filed the company account as 'Part III Financial account owned jointly', mentioning the company as principal owner. 
From what I read here in other posts, it seems I have made a mistake and it should be filed as 'Part IV Account where the filer has signature but no financial authority'.
Should I amend last year FBAR ? Or do I only need to file this year correctly ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I'd just file correctly this year and going forward. But if it makes you feel better, you could amend last year's form. In practice I haven't ever found them to compare what you declare this year to what you declared last year.


----------

